# 508 FS at Costco...



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

... for $279 here in SoCal, FWIW. (Sorry if it's already been mentioned)


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

New user question.
Can these just be connected to my existing Dishnnetwork system or does it need to somehow be "initialized" by Dish before it can be used?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You will have to contact Dish Network to get the receiver authorized. I am tempted by the larger drive space though.


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

The larger disk does make a difference.
I'm a relative "newbie" to Dish having recently switched from cable.
I have a 508 in the living room and would like another Dolby Digital for my office. Dish only offers the 301 receiver. Other than the 508, is there another receiver that offers DD 5.1 optical that I can use. I don't necessarly need the PVR feature.
But for the price wouldn't hurt tho. I'll have to check my local COSTCO's.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> than the 508, is there another receiver that offers DD 5.1 optical that I can use.


The 501, 508, 721 and 6000 are the only current E* IRDs, capable of DD, but there are some discontinued models like the 4900 that have tos out. You can find them on Ebay and other places on the internet.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Costco in Dallas has the 508 for $269.99


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Costco in Issaquah, Wa. has the 508 for $269.99


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, the Dishplayers have DD....

Keep in mind, you only gt DD when broadcast by Dish in DD, otherwise you just get stereo PCM streams. 

As a last note, you could be getting DD, but not DD 5.1......


----------

